# Truck length needed



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I am looking for bumper to bumper length on a 2003 f250 crew cab short bed and 2003 F250 ext. cab short bed. Thanks for your help Nate


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need my tape measure ?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Just thought someone had the info handy.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Just went and measured my 05 ECSB ( I know its not a 03) 231"+/- .5" rear bumper to the tow hooks hope this helps.


----------



## BTB (Dec 3, 2009)

grandview;918912 said:


> Need my tape measure ?


Probably not long enough anyways..:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Try this,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Super_Duty

If you can get the wheelbase, you should be able to figure the B-B length.
The table is not labeled, but I believe the numbers for the wheelbase follow along with the length.

E


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

fireman89;918865 said:


> I am looking for bumper to bumper length on a 2003 f250 crew cab short bed and 2003 F250 ext. cab short bed. Thanks for your help Nate


241.4" and 231.3"

Just my .02¢


----------

